# Morbid subject I know!



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

I know this sounds quite morbid, but none of us are immortal and eventually we will pass on. My question is, what is everyone's thoughts on dying and being buried in the Philippines? Or would you rather your body be repatriated to your home country? Also, can you be cremated in the Philippines? I'm also led to believe that if you are buried in a non private graveyard then you have to pay a rent for your "bed space" non payment means your bones are then removed and the space rented to someone else. I find this quite disturbing to be honest. I'm not sure my last statement is 100% correct as I watched a programme about a cemetery in Manila and don't know if it refers to all cemeteries in the Philippines. Over to you guys!


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

DannyRDG said:


> I know this sounds quite morbid, but none of us are immortal and eventually we will pass on. My question is, what is everyone's thoughts on dying and being buried in the Philippines? Or would you rather your body be repatriated to your home country? Also, can you be cremated in the Philippines? I'm also led to believe that if you are buried in a non private graveyard then you have to pay a rent for your "bed space" non payment means your bones are then removed and the space rented to someone else. I find this quite disturbing to be honest. I'm not sure my last statement is 100% correct as I watched a programme about a cemetery in Manila and don't know if it refers to all cemeteries in the Philippines. Over to you guys!


I found a posting in a forum for Dumaguete City that reads as follows:

Question:

Can a Foreigner be Buried in PI 



The sad unfortunate death of Mr. Harvey triggered a question I would like to research. Apologies if my timing is inappropriate.

If I was to die (I am not a young man), can my wife bury me here as I wish? And if so, can I pre-purchase a plot etc? I imagine others may have thought about or researched this sensitive subject. 

Answer:

You can definitely be planted in the Philippines. No problem. As long as the payment is there - they can do. As far as pre-payment goes...no idea...I know some members of my wife's family had 'family' plots in Bacolod years ago, but I really don't keep up with it all. With the inflation rate and likelihood of extorting you for the very, very last time (not restricted to the Philippines, I think the funeral homes do it everywhere - certainly do here as well) - I wouldn't put much faith in any pre-payment. Better to give your wife access to enough money to cover it, and any instructions you may have in mind. You can thank her next time you see her. 

My answer, I would suggest that you research the subject, visit funeral homes where you live and inquire. Be sure to bring your wife with you in case she needs to translate.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

At that point, I don't really care as I will be done with this physical body that I now occupy. That being said, I have already made arrangements through a national concern(not allowed to name unless asked) to cremate my remains and "bury at sea". I purchased this package for myself and 3rd Wife in 2004 and have used her part of it. Also Cremated my 2nd Wife as she was crushed beyond recognition in a car wreck. Cremation just speeds up the process of "Dust to Dust". I am not sure what my present Wife (Phil) will do with me if I go first, but she has options and one option is already paid for. If she goes first, I have promised I will ensure she goes back "Home" from wherever we are as she already owns her final resting place with space for me if she wants to do that. I am part Sioux Indian and do not think this is "morbid" at all as it is just another part of our life events. 

Fred


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

This is a subject that my wife hates to discuss, she doesn't even want to think about it. At first she said if she dies before me, she wants to be buried at home in her home on Mindanao. She then said she changed her mind, just wants to be cremated and not brought home. I told her that if I went before she did, just cremate me and drop my ashes on the South China Sea from a sailing vessel. She said if I went first, she would kill herself. I know that the inevitable will happen, just don't know when but I do want to be prepared for it and don't want to have to do things at the last minute and make any kind of wrong decisions.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Departing With No Passport*

This is a good and I think needed thread. 

Most public cemeteries do not charge a recurring rental fee that I know of. Some (at least in my area) have been there since day 1 from the looks of them. One or two "layers" below ground and at some places 3 or 4 on top of them above ground. Private cemeteries may have yearly fees. In the States, I think burial plots must be kept secure for 100 years after the last place is filled.
Here in the islands I'd bet that no enforceable law exists. Likely, your remains would only be safe as long as not destroyed by typhoon, flood, earthquake, or volcanic activity - or until some one wanted the land bad enough to build a road or new set of condos or a mall.

As for myself; I came here to live and to make it as many years as possible to enjoy the place. So after death, I will be buried here in a local cemetery with my wife making any needed arraignments or changes as she sees fit. I'll be happy pushing up new rice plants or even a new SM mall eventually:usa2:


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

My wife purchased a plot in her home town in Mindanao (cost around 20,000p). She wanted me to be buried there as she will move back there after I die. 

Another option is the US Cemetery in Clark. As a veteran I am eligible for that. 

Personally I am thinking cremation is a much better option. There would never be a worry about the plot being taken care of and your remains will always be wherever your loved ones are.

Remember that here on All Saints Day (Nov 1), everyone flocks to the cemetery to "visit" their relatives..


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

My wife's family have a lot in a local memorial park. My understanding is that they paid for and received a full title for the lot and there are no recurring fees, unless you want to pay for regular upkeep.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gary D said:


> My wife's family have a lot in a local memorial park. My understanding is that they paid for and received a full title for the lot and there are no recurring fees, unless you want to pay for regular upkeep.


Dead is dead. Would rather spare my family the trouble of all souls day. Can also be cremated at sea. Would rather my family use that money to live in this redicioulously low wagecountry


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Burial of expats in the Philippines*



lefties43332 said:


> Dead is dead. Would rather spare my family the trouble of all souls day. Can also be cremated at sea. Would rather my family use that money to live in this redicioulously low wagecountry
> 
> View attachment 15265


 "All Saints Day" is a real bust every year, we used to be the ones that provided the maintenance for the grave site also for the events alcohol, fancy candles, expensive flowers and food but we've noticed that over 2 decades the family still wants us to still provide everything for this event, we stopped so they just sit there with a few candles and lack luster flowers, they won't spend any extra money for this event, even though some of family members have moved up in the world and have OFW children and money coming in they won't spend a dime.

Agree with you Lefties that the All Souls Day is a waste of time for us now and just another get together family day that we have to pay for everything "No surprise there", it gets old and since were not paying for the event anymore I wonder if our bodies would even rest peaceful there, cremation might be the best option.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I refuse to participate in or support the All Saints Day activities.

Another thing to think about is getting all of your affairs in order. A will, insurance policies, etc. I am in the process of getting a trust in the U.S. for my wife. This will cover all of my U.S. Assets (bank accounts, insurance policies, retirement accounts) and insure that she gets them. From what I have gathered she can not be a beneficiary on a U.S. life insurance policy. I am also building a package with instructions for her to follow when I do die. 

When I get back from this trip, I intend on visiting the RAO up in AC and talk with the fellow that writes up Last Will and Testaments for foreigners.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*life insurance*



jon1 said:


> I refuse to participate in or support the All Saints Day activities.
> 
> Another thing to think about is getting all of your affairs in order. A will, insurance policies, etc. I am in the process of getting a trust in the U.S. for my wife. This will cover all of my U.S. Assets (bank accounts, insurance policies, retirement accounts) and insure that she gets them. From what I have gathered she can not be a beneficiary on a U.S. life insurance policy. I am also building a package with instructions for her to follow when I do die.
> 
> When I get back from this trip, I intend on visiting the RAO up in AC and talk with the fellow that writes up Last Will and Testaments for foreigners.


My wifes not a US citizen (met her in WA state and married there) but she's on my Deers list, she was with me for 15 years in base housing along with my kids and has a military ID and listed as a SBP Survivors Benefit Program (Military retire pension), I made sure her address is here in the Philippines it shows up on the online mypay account, hope this is still good if not I need to cancel it, been paying into this for over 10 years.


----------

